# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل: مجموع أجزاء حديثية(11جزءا)/ مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى اما بعد:
فهذه اول الغيث المدرار من نفائس مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود جزى الله القائمين عليها خير ا الجزاء في الدنياو الآخرة على ما تفضلوا به من تراث الامة على طلبة العلم والمسلمين
مجموع أجزاء حديثية 

عنوان المخطوطة:  Makhtotah 1280            
 اسم الناسخ:
المؤلف: غير محدث         
تاريخ النسخ:
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف:         
رقم الصنف: غير محدد
الوصف: لايوجد         
الرقم العام:
الوصف المادي:         
المراجع:
الموضوع:     
الإحالات: 

يتضمن المجموع النفيس الاجزاء التالية :
1-    الجزء فيه معرفة من رواه الشيخ الامام أبو عبد الرحمن النسائي  = ورقة 4
2-    كتاب تسمية من يروى عنه الحديث من الصحاة والتابعين ممن لا أخ له لاسمه في الحديث يوافق اسمه على حروف المعجم  لابي الفتح الازدي = ورقة 10
3-    الجزءفيه اسماء من يعرف بكنيته من اصحاب رسول الله صل الله عليه وسلم لابي الفتح الازدي ورقة 37
4-    كتاب من يعرف بكنيته ولا يعلم اسمه  ولا دليل يدل على اسمه لابي الفتح الازدي ورقة 344
5-    الجزء فيه اسم من غلبت عليته كنيته من اصحاب النبي صى الله عليه وسلم على حروف المعجم للحافظ ابن عبد البر = ورقة 53
6-    جزء فيه ذكر من آخى رسول الله بينم من المهاجرين والانصار =  ورقة 66 لابي الفتح الازدي ورقة 37
7-    طبقا الاسماء المفردة للبرديجي =  ورقة 68
8-    الجزء فيه ذكر من لم يكن عنده الا حديث واحد ومن لم يحدث عن شيخه الا بحديث واحد لأي محمد الخلال =  ورقة 80
9-    الجزء في علل احاديث لكتاب مسلم بن الحجاج تكلم عليها وابان عللها ابو الفضل محمد بن ابي السين بن عمار الشهيد =  ورقة 102
10-     الجزء في احاديث اودعها البخاري رحمه الله كتابه الصحيح وبين عللها الحافظ ابو الحسن علي بن عمر الدراقطني =  ورقة 114
11-     جزء....= ورقة  122

رابط التحميل
http://www.mediafire.com/?zmgw0zmr2mz
ـــــ
موقع : المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية

موقع : خزانة التراث العربي / موقع : ديوان السنة المسندة

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن

ما هي طريقة التحميل ؟
ضغطت على زر الحفظ ولا نتيجة !

----------


## احمد291000

جزي الإله...أخانا أبا يعلي البيضاوي...خير الجزاء

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> 11-     جزء....= ورقة  122


هذا الجزء المذكور هو قطعة من كتاب: 
"ذكر أسماء التابعين ومن بعدهم ممن صحت روايته من الثقات عند البخاري ومسلم" 
للإمام أبي الحسن علي بن عمر بن أحمد الدارقطني.
ويبدأ من باب: عبيد الله. وينتهي بنهاية الكتاب.
وللكتاب نسخة أخرى في: (لا له لي)، باستانبول- تركيا، محفوظة برقم 2089.
وقد طبع بعناية: بوران الضناوي وكمال يوسف الحوت، عن مؤسسة الكتب الثقافية، سنة 1406هـ - 1985م.
وينظر في تحرير عنوان الكتاب، وخطأ المحققيْن في تحريف (من) إلى (عن).
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/Zugail/114-1.htm

----------

